# Install FreeBSD on Asus eeePC 900



## blarg (Mar 5, 2014)

Have any of you guys installed BSD on a Eee PC before? It runs a tablet-like version of Ubuntu Linux,but is suffering some serious performance issues. I was wondering if there is a special version I should get or if there's any complications I might run into. Thanks!
P.S. This is my first post so if there's anything wrong, just let me know!


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 6, 2014)

Not me, but I think a lot of people have.  See acpi_asus(4).


----------

